# Meet the Cichlids!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Thought you guys would like to meet my cichlids! I have 2 of them, a juvenile Tiger oscar and a Juvenile Jack Dempsey. They are currently in a 30 gallon (no one jump on me, they're moving into a 55 gallon within the next 2 weeks!)

This is Ash, my Oscar


























































And this is Sindri (which means *sparkling*) my Jack Dempsey!


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Really nice fish! I've always like cichlids but i don't have space for another tank and they can't live in my community tank.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

omg i just want to CUDDLE them

i wish i could cuddle fish


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

djembekah said:


> omg i just want to CUDDLE them
> 
> i wish i could cuddle fish


+1

I'm tempted to break into your house and steal those fish.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

5th picture of the Oscar is excellent, you have some nice looking fish there.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Awww they are so pretty  I recently re-homed all my cichlids and I already miss them.

If you can afford it you should just get a 100g tank instead of a 55g. A 75g is really only good for 1 Oscar(or a breeding pair if you keep up with the water changes). a 55 is to thin and can cause back problems in oscars. Also keep in mind the oscar is going to grow at least 1" a month, possibly more.

Great photos! Jack Dempsey are one of my favorite cichlids.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> If you can afford it you should just get a 100g tank instead of a 55g. A 75g is really only good for 1 Oscar(or a breeding pair if you keep up with the water changes). a 55 is to thin and can cause back problems in oscars. Also keep in mind the oscar is going to grow at least 1" a month, possibly more.


+1
I have 2 oscars that are now liveing in a 55gal and there getting to big for that, so now i am looking for a 125gal to keep them in. Raised mine since they were 3 inches now there 8-10 inches.

I also have a 35gal comunity tank with with a convict cichlid!, (i know your alll thinking i am crazy keeping a convict with guppies and other small fish) But its all fine, she is the smallest cichlid i have ever had and kept getting bullied by the others that were even smaller then her so i moved her to this tank and the worst she has done is nipped a little piece of tail fin off a male guppy that got to close to her eggs. She is getting a little aggresive when she has eggs (infertile because no male) so i am hopeing to move her out soon into a 20gal. (with a male)


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks all, I do plan on eventually getting a 125, I'm moving in with the boyfriend in the fall and plan on getting a nice big tank them, my cousin is giving me the 55 so at least they'll have that for the summer, and it's at least bigger then the 30


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

omgeez. They're BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Just thought I would update on how Sindri is doing!! He is really starting to look like a JD now!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW! thats the same fish?! Gorgeous!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I want the JD!!! I looooove JDs and oscars but never had the room or time for their care. When I get my grant I might spoil myself and get a Cichlid tank


----------

